# 187ml screwcaps



## Hippie (Oct 4, 2004)

Does anyone know where to get the little 187ml screwtop bottles and the screwcaps to fit them? They would be nice to fill with liqeuer and give away as gifts.


George, can you look for these in your spare time?




*Edited by: Country Wine *


----------



## bdavidh (Oct 5, 2004)

I'd love to get this type of bottle. They're perfect for small gifts, or samples.


They're even better to carry for consumption at events where everyone else is drinking beer.You can have an adult beverage without everyone staring at the wine snob.


----------



## masta (Oct 6, 2004)

Guys,


Check out this site: http://www.specialtybottle.com/


There might be something that will work for you, I just purchased some bottles to fill with flavored oils to give away for Xmas gifts.


----------



## bdavidh (Oct 7, 2004)

I've looked at the Woozey bottle before, and they would work. I'm looking for a colored bottle though. I'll probably end up using beer bottles.


----------



## Hippie (Oct 15, 2004)

Thanks for that link, masta. I can see the potential for use.


----------

